# Aggressive Female BHP



## Nutsy (Sep 8, 2020)

Needing some advice on an aggressive BHP.. she is very cage aggressive only has started the last couple months, and lately now she is getting a bit of attitude while being handled. Any tips and advice


----------



## Herpetology (Sep 8, 2020)

Maybe she’s hungry


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Sep 8, 2020)

Nutsy said:


> Needing some advice on an aggressive BHP.. she is very cage aggressive only has started the last couple months, and lately now she is getting a bit of attitude while being handled. Any tips and advice


Is she snaping or latching on when she bites?


----------



## Nutsy (Sep 8, 2020)

Josiah Rossic said:


> Is she snaping or latching on when she bites?


No not at all, just strikes and is very neavise


----------



## Herpetology (Sep 8, 2020)

What’s your setup like, you haven’t told us anything


----------



## Shaggers89 (Sep 8, 2020)

whats your setup like temps 
feed size etc
is it just when she is in her cage does she calm down once out etc


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Sep 11, 2020)

Some are just very defensive. How old is she?


----------



## Nutsy (Sep 11, 2020)

Pauls_Pythons said:


> Some are just very defensive. How old is she?


Neally a year


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Sep 12, 2020)

Nutsy said:


> Neally a year



Young enough to deal with. What is your feeding regime?


----------



## Dwayne84 (Sep 13, 2020)

Can u show a picture of your set up .... it's always a good place to strart


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Sep 14, 2020)

Nutsy said:


> Neally a year


For the first 2 years of their life, most BHP's will be crazy. I just bought a pair of welding gloves for my BHP


----------



## Sdaji (Sep 14, 2020)

Nutsy said:


> Any tips and advice



Don't handle it. Get another snake if you have an urgent need to handle a calm snake. It'll likely calm down over time. Trying to handle it now will probably just be a stressful experience for you and the snake.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Sep 14, 2020)

Josiah Rossic said:


> For the first 2 years of their life, most BHP's will be crazy. I just bought a pair of welding gloves for my BHP



And you base this statement on your experience?
I have bred hundreds of the things and rarely find one that will be defensive. Its all about how you interact with them and allowing them to be confident rather than terrified.


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Sep 15, 2020)

Pauls_Pythons said:


> And you base this statement on your experience?


My experience and the experience of others I know 
By the way my BHP has finaly calmed down after handling, like you said Paul, it's all about how you interact. They're not going to be confident with you if you're not confident with them.


----------

